# Amitiza and Linzess



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi, I have just been given two medicines for chronic constipation to try from my GI doc. He said to try the Amitiza for 10 days and see if that works, and then if not he gave me samples of Linzess. I'm going to start the Amitiza tonight. I would appreciate any information, experiences with either of these. I suffer from dry hard stools and bloat and chronic constipation.


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

I used to take Amitiza (the higher dose) everyday, twice a day. The reason i liked it was because I felt like it was really helping with the bloating and distention I was feeling from the food I ate. It also gave me a solid BM but they weren't very bulky or big. I used Amitiza for about 3 months until i couldnt take the side effects of nausea/rapid heart race/shakyness. Now I wouldn't get these everyday or at the same time and when i did get one of those side effect they wouldn't last for more then an hour. But i couldn't take it anymore and switched to Linzess which i like much better because there are no side effects but it still isn't perfect.

good luck with your experiences.


----------



## TMM388 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for the input.


----------



## SouthFlorida26 (Mar 8, 2013)

I did Amitiza for 10 days, and Linzess for 1 day so far, posted about it here:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/158676-linzess-linaclotide-is-here/?p=887829


----------

